# AZ Deer hunting ?s



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I'm planning on trying to hunt deer in AZ. I have been on the F&G site trying to figure out how the draw process works and still have a few questions. 
One is there a difference between res and non res tags in the numbers they put for tags available? 
Two when do you usually put in for deer? I'm guess sometime in late april or may, since the deadline is the second Tuesday of june.
Three can you put in as a party?
Our goal is to go after Coues deer and have been searching for information on when and where to put in for them in AZ. We have a few areas but want a unit that will be easier to draw. 
Any info anybody can shed on this would be helpful.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I lived down there the first part of the last year. I did see a few (Coues/Whitetail deer) on Mt Graham near Riggs Lake. The Pinaleno Mountains.

It is unit 31. http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/hunting_units_31.shtml

It also has trout fishing. A lake has the elusive Gila Trout (Frye Mesa).

Arizona gave out 675 whitetail permits in this area in 2013.

1955 people put in for those permits in 2013.

Which is about a 56.75% draw (Overall with all 4 seasons)

_December 13-31, 125 permits with 907 applicants ~ 18% draw odds being the hardest, but hunters are 58% successful in harvest.

November 29- December 8, 200 permits with 350 applicants ~ 58% draw odds being the easiest, but hunters are 30% successful in harvest. _

http://www.azgfd.gov/regs/mainregs.pdf
.................................... *Tags App D% H%*
31 Ant. WT 12/13-12/31 *125 907 18 57*
31 Ant. WT 10/25-10/31 *200 404 64 28*
31 Ant. WT 11/29-12/8 *200 350 68 30*
31 Ant. WT 11/8-11/14 *150 294 87 36*

Sorry about the mishap, but those numbers in the guidebook were really hard to read.
Good Luck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

675 tags out of 1955 apps is 56.75%?

Are those metric tags? Do you work for the Wyoming Game & Fish? SFW?

jk

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> 675 tags out of 1955 apps is 56.75%?
> 
> Are those metric tags? Do you work for the Wyoming Game & Fish? SFW?
> 
> ...


Haha

There are 4 draws for 4 different seasons and a majority of people apply for the one hunt.

I averaged out the 4 draw percentages.

~30 Overall

Also, I think Arizona also has a problem with math


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Haha
> 
> There are 4 draws for 4 different seasons and a majority of people apply for the one hunt.
> 
> ...


oh, OK 

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> oh, OK
> 
> .


I'm Getting old.

Bare with me....

:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'm Getting old.
> 
> Bare with me....
> 
> :mrgreen:


That's fine. I went to high school for 6 years so I'm pretty good at math. 

.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I'm guessing the tags are for res and non res and not separated then?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not really sure just how Arizona's deer draw goes but here are a couple of tidbits of information that not everyone know outside of the state. 

If you take Arizona hunter safety course you get a additional bonus point. 

Also after you have put in for 3 years I believe you get a loyalty point


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Critter said:


> I am not really sure just how Arizona's deer draw goes but here are a couple of tidbits of information that not everyone know outside of the state.
> 
> If you take Arizona hunter safety course you get a additional bonus point.
> 
> Also after you have put in for 3 years I believe you get a loyalty point


After 5 years you gain a loyalty point. Also you can get the hunter ed point

Resident and Non-resident are all lumped together. Once 10% of the tags are drawn by non-residents the remaining non-residents are taken out of the draw


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Arizona is awesome, the draw is performed out of the same pool, non-residents are only allowed up to 10% of the tags, but not guaranteed ANY!

Arizona it is also very important to understand you can draw a second/third choice choice as well...how the draw works is they assign a number per every bonus point you have and conduct the draw....it is also important to note the number of tags allowed, putting in for a group on a unit that offers ten tags is pointless and will guarantee you will not draw, because no more than 10% of tags can be issued to non-residents EVER. This also holds true or the same if there are 20 tags, one non resident draws, your "group" application will also be rejected.

I highly recommend not putting in as a group. It statistically kills your odds, unless your putting in for a javelina or deer hunt with a lot of tags.

If you are starting out and a non resident don't waste your time with the strip, Kaibab....it is statistically impossible to draw a tag in the next 100 years.

The best part of arizona is the OTC archery tags in most of the units during peak rut. We have had a ton of fun hunting down there. Awesome country, and how can you beat hunting in short sleeves in January/December??

This was my last day buck this January in AZ...I saw and passed much better deer...the snow and conditions made spot and stalk really tough after the third day...










A coues I had at 80 yards but could never quite seal the deal on










Can't beat the country and views though, tons of fun!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v lived in AZ for a bit, I was born there. its my second home and half my family lives down there. they have a lot of 100 inch + couse bucks on their walls. to put into perspective a 90 inch couse deer is like shooting a 180 inch mule deer. I believe the Graham Mts are in unit 32. unit 32 is the unit you (or I) would put in for. unit 34A is a good one too, but unit 32 is the only one we put in for simply because we have shot a lot of big bucks off that unit. we put in for the november hunt because it is easier to draw, but if you are willing to wait a few years then put in for the December hunt. its during the middle of the Rut for them down there and its a stellar hunt..

couse deer are HARD deer to hunt. They don't call them the "desert Grey Ghost" for nothing. they will lay flat on their bellies and let you walk past them before the bust out heading the other way...No Joke! cliffy, cactus, Rattlesnake country is where you will find them hanging out at. there are some good ones on the Graham Mts for sure, but thats hard hunting because not only is it steep, but its thick forest too. you want to get to somewhere where you will be able to see a lot of country side. line of sight will be your best friend


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input! I had been looking at units 31 and 32, some of the guys were looking at unit 24a.
Arizona is quickly becoming one of my favorite places to hunt. Being a predator hunter mostly it is awesome. But looking at the deer and javelina hunts in dec/jan otc looks to be a fun time for the winter months.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

mikevanwilder said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! I had been looking at units 31 and 32, some of the guys were looking at unit 24a.
> Arizona is quickly becoming one of my favorite places to hunt. Being a predator hunter mostly it is awesome. But looking at the deer and javelina hunts in dec/jan otc looks to be a fun time for the winter months.


As far as skunk hogs. I have seen a couple on the Gila River in Safford, but I believe that they are mostly nocturnal in Safford. ( A lot of people drive the river bottoms on ATV's in Safford)

I know Globe/Miami has a few running around, but I think your best bet would be Tucson (Unit 33). I was going to try it last year, but we had a big deadline at work.

Also, if you do hunt MT. Graham a short drive away is Clifton/Morenci and they have Resident Desert Big Horn most of the time in the those cities.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been hunting javelina for 22 years now and every year they draw me back down to Arizona to chase them again, and again. Besides that hunting them in February breaks up the winter a little and then there was this year with temperatures getting up into the middle 80's. We have had everything from 6" of snow to the high temperatures this year. And I'll be going back down there next year again. 

Plus if you are going to get into the Arizona draw you need to purchase a license so you might as well as hunting something else and get to know the territory. I've hunted units 33, 37A and 37B. We actually found more rattlesnakes in 33 and 37A than javelina so we stick with 37B. We did see quite a few coues deer in 33 when we were hunting it but they stayed down in the catclaw where a normal person didn't want to go.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a AZ license, bought one at the beginning of the year to go hunt bobcats and coyotes and quail. 
I'm not to particular with the Javelina as I have taken a few already though that was on a Indian res. We did find some on public land while coyote hunting. Just wish we would of known to take our bows down, $115 for an archery non permit Javelina tag would of been awesome to have.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

I am in AZ and hunt coues whitetail deer here every year that I am not drawn for a mule deer tag. I have shot one each of the last 3 years. I usually apply for harder to draw mule deer hunts or late December whitetail hunts and if I do not draw a tag I buy a leftover whitetail permit down by the Mexican border. There is always leftover permits in most of the border units. I guess people are just afraid of issues with illegal drug runners and apply for units farther north. Some of the best units in the state with the highest deer population are these units with leftover tags. Leftovers are purchased first come first served with the first week being mail in application only. Coues whitetail hunts are different style hunting then mule deer. You should come prepared to sit behind glass all day and be comfortable taking shots from 300 to 800 yards or more. Being able to take shots this far requires the right gun and the right scope and optics. You will not be able to see them well enough with a standard 9 power scope at that range. Even though they are a lot smaller deer a lot of AZ hunters are using 300 RUM to reach out to 1000 and still have enough energy for a clean kill. My last 2 were shot at 380 and 680 yards. You can try to hunt and stalk like mule deer but you will find yourself being not very successful. Also remember this hunt is in AZ and it can be hot here in October and early November. The later November and December hunts are better and more comfortable to hunt. If you want advice on areas feel free to send me a PM. If you are looking for nonresident drawing odds I would recommend “hunters trailhead” website. There is an annual fee ($25) for the service but it has a calculator that will tell you nonresident odds for each hunt in each unit with however many bonus points you have. It also has most other western states that have a draw including Utah. Coues whitetail are a fun and exciting species to hunt once you figure out how to hunt them. Good luck with the draw.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Little Creek Calls said:


> I am in AZ and hunt coues whitetail deer here every year that I am not drawn for a mule deer tag. I have shot one each of the last 3 years. I usually apply for harder to draw mule deer hunts or late December whitetail hunts and if I do not draw a tag I buy a leftover whitetail permit down by the Mexican border. There is always leftover permits in most of the border units. I guess people are just afraid of issues with illegal drug runners and apply for units farther north. Some of the best units in the state with the highest deer population are these units with leftover tags. Leftovers are purchased first come first served with the first week being mail in application only. Coues whitetail hunts are different style hunting then mule deer. You should come prepared to sit behind glass all day and be comfortable taking shots from 300 to 800 yards or more. Being able to take shots this far requires the right gun and the right scope and optics. You will not be able to see them well enough with a standard 9 power scope at that range. Even though they are a lot smaller deer a lot of AZ hunters are using 300 RUM to reach out to 1000 and still have enough energy for a clean kill. My last 2 were shot at 380 and 680 yards. You can try to hunt and stalk like mule deer but you will find yourself being not very successful. Also remember this hunt is in AZ and it can be hot here in October and early November. The later November and December hunts are better and more comfortable to hunt. If you want advice on areas feel free to send me a PM. If you are looking for nonresident drawing odds I would recommend "hunters trailhead" website. There is an annual fee ($25) for the service but it has a calculator that will tell you nonresident odds for each hunt in each unit with however many bonus points you have. It also has most other western states that have a draw including Utah. Coues whitetail are a fun and exciting species to hunt once you figure out how to hunt them. Good luck with the draw.


300-800 yards. Wow.

That's intense.

I try not to shoot anything over 200.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 300-800 yards. Wow.
> 
> That's intense.
> 
> I try not to shoot anything over 200.


I guess that rules out a pistol or bows and arrows. :mrgreen:


----------

